# drilling the riser on a wood recurve?



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

if your going to put a sight on a bow pre drill and put in bushings with epoxy this is the only none butcher way


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

What JParanee said. In addition, I have installed a number of stabilizer bushings and sight bushings for members of my club over the years, and here'e what I do:

1. You really need a drill press to do this properly. Especially when installing a stabilizer bushing. It's really difficult, and highly improbable that you would be able hold a hand drill perfectly vertical and perpendicular to the work piece.
2. Take accurate measurements. Most AMO sight/quiver bushings are a standard size. Also, for a sight, make sure it's located properly in the sight window of the riser. A little understanding of the compressive and tensile forces would also help. It's not mandatory, but ideally you would want the sight bushings installed on the "compressive side of the riser's vertical axis. This would help preserve the integrity of the riser just in case there is some "discontinuity" in the riser wood internally.
3. Use the correct size drill for the bushings you will be using. Carefully set the plunge depth on the press, then practice on a scrap piece of wood. 
4. Once you're ready to drill the holes, secure the bow in the press, making sure it's perpendicular to the drill, you want nice straight, vertical holes. Again, this is most important for a stabilizer bushing.
5. One trick to use before drilling is to place several layers of masking tape over the area you wish to drill the holes in. Drilling through the tape will help prevent any "chipping" or "pealing" of the finish around the hole.
6. Take your time, especially when you're tasked with doing this on somebody else's bow!
7. Use a good quality two part epoxy to install the bushings. You don't need a whole gob, just a little will do the trick. Also, it often helps to install a correctly sized bolt into the bushing before pressing it into the hole. This helps align the bushing correctly, and keeps junk out of the threads.

Lastly, this sounds more tedious than it really is. You don't need to be an expert with a drill press, you just need to take a little care.

Good luck
Joe


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ditto's the above, but there is a hand-drill press that you can get from Lowes or Home Depot for less than $30 that is so so... but will do a credible job at drilling a steady hole.


----------



## recurveron (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks guys for support and advice
will do!


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a Bear Kodiak Magnum that I paid good money to have sights installed on…I have regretted it from the day I picked the bow up.
Oh yes, the job was done perfectly but boy, did it mess up the lines of the bow.

Prior to my “Great Idea”, I had painted simple stripes on the belly of the bow with nail polish. It was easy to remove and worked very well for range reference.
Plus, the graceful lines of the Bear were untouched.
It was a sad, sad day indeed…


----------



## recurveron (Jun 14, 2012)

im sorry to hear that konrad
i am not that attached to this bow to the degree i would consider it butchering it by installing a sight improperly but i catch your drift
i got the bow for 40 bucks and was amazed with the condition of string and bow itself
however i see it as a tool
a tool that may one day feed my family
yes its a piece of art and one of a kind 
nevertheless its design was to harvest meat and nothing more

but i look forward to the summer games and seeing focused men and woman do things with a bow i could never accomplish

go United Stated in archery this time around


----------



## Tcmorehouse (Mar 26, 2021)

Does anyone have the physical dimensions for the site inserts? My plan is to install a 3 pin hunting sight which uses 2 mounting screws. Thanks


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

So why dig up a thread this old to ask that question? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

